# UPS or Stabilizer for LED TV?



## shreeux (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Just bought a Sony KDL-32W670A LED TV, need to buy a stabilizer, was wondering if I could just buy a UPS instead of a Stabilizer as the price is same and I can use it as a backup .. when power goes off.. But is a UPS as good as a stabilizer ??

Is it a good move ? 

Need your expert advice


----------



## Minion (Jul 28, 2013)

ups are better than stabilizers.


----------



## Ricky (Jul 28, 2013)

Minion said:


> ups are better than stabilizers.



+1, have been using a double battery UPS from years with LED TV, gives around 1 hour backup in case of powercut if there is no generator supply (it happens sometimes).


----------



## shreeux (Aug 3, 2013)

how frequent replace battery in ups...what was the cost....for 10 years cost of invest..?


----------

